# WTB: Eclipse Titanium Cone Subwoofer



## NXSpoon (Mar 23, 2009)

Not to concerned w size , just good to great overall condition!! I remember having a 10" ti Eclipse and was completely amazed at what I heard. This will be going into a period correct 93 Lexus GS300 (4 door Supra build).
Ken 727-277-9563
A little later I'll break out my collection of US ACOUSTICS amps and some newdl added KICKER SS and Si amps.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The ti's still go for ridiculous prices. To me $300 for 15 year old sub's is horrendous. However they are some of the cleanest sub ever made. Except for the quad coil Pro version they all have the same motor and VC. So your only choosing between cone area.


----------



## Broadfield (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't seen one of these in ages... probably 20 years or so.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> The ti's still go for ridiculous prices. To me $300 for 15 year old sub's is horrendous. However they are some of the cleanest sub ever made. Except for the quad coil Pro version they all have the same motor and VC. So your only choosing between cone area.


Don't ever get into vintage audio! Ha


----------



## Metsfan302 (Jul 12, 2020)

I see this thread is a tad older, still looking???


----------

